# American Meadows wild flowers.



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anyone used American Meadows wild flower seeds for bee plantings?


----------



## jeanettashep (Jun 2, 2010)

I planted their honey bee wildflower mixture last year in the utility easement behind our house. It came up great, was very colorful and covered with more butterflies than I have seen since I was a kid in Oklahoma. My bees were not necessarily all over it. This year I have ordered a lesser amount of the same, since some of it will reseed & some was perennial. I also bought some individual seeds that bees are supposed to like to add in. I think it was a very good start, but I can work on it and make it better.


----------



## sea (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds good, we planted their wild flower mix between blue spruce trees that border the property. We also planted their shade mixture under the oaks in our front yard. Looking forward to sprng!


----------

